# Ergo while pregnant?



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I got a brand new organic Ergo off some baby-sale website a few months ago. Was really excited to try it out, since I've heard such rave reviews (I've always just used, and loved, a MT that I made.) Wore DD in it a couple times, but didn't really get it broken in and adjusted perfectly before I got pregnant.

Took it out yesterday and wore DD while shopping, and I could.not. get it comfortable! First, I tried putting the bottom strap under my belly, but then it seemed to loose in the back (although it was really tight on the front!) and DD was sliding around. Then I tried it above my belly, but it was putting too much downward pressure and was uncomfortable.

With my MT, I can just tie the bottom strap around my ribs, just under my breasts, which seems like it would still be a comfortable carry for me (I haven't tried it yet since pregnant, but did it often previously; DD enjoys the better view up there.







) But the Ergo seems like it's really only designed to be worn right in the middle of the back, otherwise the front clip will either be choking you or smashing your boobs.

Or... I just don't have the hang of the Ergo yet and need some pointers.







Is the Ergo doable/comfortable during pregnancy? TIA!

Oh- and DD is 34mo, 28 pounds.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I found that I couldn't do any babywearing while pg without getting severe back pain, and DD1 was only around 16 lbs when I got pg and 20 lbs by the time I had DD2.

I used my stroller a lot when pg, and did lots of cuddling while sitting down and snuggling in bed.


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

i wore my dd2 in the ergo and mei tei on my back comfortably until I was about 34 weeks pregnant. then it just got uncomfortable.

i carried my third pregnancy lower than my first two and it was all out front. i dont know if that made a difference, but I would put the waist band around my ribs. almost under my boobs.

i found the ergo more comfortable, the mei tei would get uncomfortable after an hour or two, and there were a couple times- around 7.5-8 months when I was hiking in boulder and attending festivals in arizona...so I needed to be comfortable wearing her for longer periods.

i would also make sure the arm straps and upper chest straps are nicely fitted and tight- that really makes all the difference by putting hte bulk of the weight on your shoulders- not your belly/ribs.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Bummer.







I really only wear her anymore for grocery shopping, because DD hates sitting in the cart, and if I let her walk it takes all day to get 3 things.









eta: oops- cross posted. So you can wear the Ergo with the bottom strap around your ribs? Maybe I'll have to play around with all the adjustments again... didn't seem like it work when I tried it before.


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

if you scroll down in this post I was about 7.5 months pregnant with dd2 on my back.

http://raisinglovies.blogspot.com/20...-route-66.html


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Bummer.







I really only wear her anymore for grocery shopping, because DD hates sitting in the cart, and if I let her walk it takes all day to get 3 things.









eta: oops- cross posted. So you can wear the Ergo with the bottom strap around your ribs? Maybe I'll have to play around with all the adjustments again... didn't seem like it work when I tried it before.


it took multiple attempts to get it really comfortable... and i had the shoulder straps tighter than i normally do when not pregnant.

at first it was out of necessity. we were above treeline and then on some trails near pretty fast rivers. i was nervous with dd2 walking and dh was helping dd1.

but after i got the hang of it it was preferable to having to bend all the time.









typing that out makes me seem super outdoorsy and fit... i really wasnt... we were just on vacation


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

also.. the ergo was gifted to me- i think i am its 3rd owner- so the strap did have some give and bend to it.


----------



## Ofwait (Feb 16, 2008)

I used mine while pg comfortably... I wore it down low around my hips like you would a hiking backpack.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ofwait* 
I used mine while pg comfortably... I wore it down low around my hips like you would a hiking backpack.

Doesn't the chest strap go up onto your neck when you're wearing it that low? Maybe I just have a really long torso or something...

I played around with it last night, and I got it comfortable around my ribs. The only issue was that DD was sitting in a big pocket of fabric, and it barely went up past her waist. I have the shoulder straps as tight as they will go. But I think it's doable... for short periods anyway.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I wore DS2 on my back comfortably. He was 4 at the time but only 33 lbs LOL


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

I wore DS1 on my back until I was 8.5 mos pgs. He turned 3 one week before his bro was born.

Basically, I used the strap around the waist a little lower than I normally would, putting a little more pressure on my hips than I like but it worked. The chest strap is adjustable, so just move it where you need it! It doesn't have to be up on the padded part of the straps, that's where I prefer it, but when DH wears the boys, he has to have it down on the "pull" part of the straps.

Anywho, if the back seems too low on your DD, you probably have the straps too tight & there is not enough sling under her bottom. You want her comfortably cradled, like in your mt. If you have a new one, it is actually higher in the back than the old style (which I have).

It can totally be done - I only had to stop when DS2's head really moved down for birth, about 3 weeks before he was born. Heck, I nursed in the darn thing until I was like 5 mos!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissMommyNiceNice* 
The chest strap is adjustable, so just move it where you need it! It doesn't have to be up on the padded part of the straps, that's where I prefer it, but when DH wears the boys, he has to have it down on the "pull" part of the straps.

omg- I am a moron. I had no idea those were adjustable! I thought they were sewed in place, and I thought that was really inconvenient.














That will definitely make this easier!!!

eta: Mine only adjust on the padded section- they won't go onto the strap itself. But that still makes a WORLD of difference!!


----------



## Ofwait (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Doesn't the chest strap go up onto your neck when you're wearing it that low? Maybe I just have a really long torso or something...

I played around with it last night, and I got it comfortable around my ribs. The only issue was that DD was sitting in a big pocket of fabric, and it barely went up past her waist. I have the shoulder straps as tight as they will go. But I think it's doable... for short periods anyway.

I haven't had that problem.... but then I am 5'1".


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
omg- I am a moron. I had no idea those were adjustable! I thought they were sewed in place, and I thought that was really inconvenient.














That will definitely make this easier!!!

eta: Mine only adjust on the padded section- they won't go onto the strap itself. But that still makes a WORLD of difference!!

Did you get it worked out? I've seen loads of people use the Ergo while pg. I never had the opportunity to try it myself. I always asked lots of questions and they seemed happy with it. Mostly back carries as the bump gets bigger, waist strap below the bump.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *e.naomisandoval* 
Did you get it worked out? I've seen loads of people use the Ergo while pg. I never had the opportunity to try it myself. I always asked lots of questions and they seemed happy with it. Mostly back carries as the bump gets bigger, waist strap below the bump.

Yeah, I think so.







It's not a perfect fit, but it will work for what I need it to- grocery store, mowing the lawn, quick stuff like that.


----------

